# Yellow Perch -- Southern Maryland



## gfueston (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't take it any longer; I have to go fishing. Any reports of Yellow Perch in Southern Maryland? I've read that Waysons Corner is a good spot but I'm not familiar with the area. Are there any good shore fishing spots?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

waysons ain't bad but it gets crowded quik and the banks are pretty muddy most of the spring.another good spot is the bridge crossing over the wicimico trib. near cobb island,the fish usually show here first and it could be soon


----------



## gfueston (Feb 5, 2011)

*Thanks!*



sunburntspike said:


> waysons ain't bad but it gets crowded quik and the banks are pretty muddy most of the spring.another good spot is the bridge crossing over the wicimico trib. near cobb island,the fish usually show here first and it could be soon


I appreciate the info.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

are you talking about around Piney Point I know Allens Fresh is another good hole for yellow perch


----------



## gfueston (Feb 5, 2011)

bloodworm said:


> are you talking about around Piney Point I know Allens Fresh is another good hole for yellow perch


I'm new to this but had read about Allens Fresh so I was heading in that direction. Is there a place to park there?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

bloodworm said:


> are you talking about around Piney Point I know Allens Fresh is another good hole for yellow perch


yeah dat's the place,age taking my mind but not my fishing poles


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

if your in annapolis try weems creek or johnas green park


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> if your in annapolis try weems creek or johnas green park


i've never fish weems so i don't know about access points,but i have fished jonas and i know that it can be little crazy and down right unfriendly,not a place for kids sometimes.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ive never had a problem with JGP i dont go on the pier just the beach or rocks. with kids you could try downs park or ft smallwood park in pasadena 2 good piers


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

I went out to waysons 2 weeks ago, nothing biting our there yet. considering dropping the jon boat out there this weekend, or down to friendship landing in nanjemoy. Is there a spot to drop a jon boat in at allens fresh?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

predict this will be the week,sun hi temp forcast 56 yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! get the shorts out ,wheres my fighting rod? will last years flip flops hold another year?on a serious note a buddy of mine got a solid dozen on the sesq. thursday,4 showing roe.so they should start popping any day now


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

the water might be in the 40s by then if the weather stays consistent so lets hope


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

*Waysons*

Still no action at Waysons, couple guys out there today, not a single bite.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Tried Allen's Fresh today - high water, high winds, still some ice around and no bites. Guy at Freds Sports in Waldorf said a few had been caught recently but that it hasn't really started yet.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

bwoodhouse said:


> Tried Allen's Fresh today - high water, high winds, still some ice around and no bites. Guy at Freds Sports in Waldorf said a few had been caught recently but that it hasn't really started yet.


well i guess my predictions are as good as the weathermans!!lol


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone check out Beachwood lately they should start biting soon.The yellow perch ,crappie and pickerel are there all year...........woody:fishing:


----------



## mauryriv (May 21, 2010)

gfueston...you can park on the side of the road at Allen's Fresh.It's a little early for the yellow perch-water still too cold.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a few more weeks and Allens Fresh will be packed


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

It was definitely worth it to make the run up to beachwood today. Fantastic time, thanks justin the jig man for hooking me up.


----------

